# Meet Izzy :D



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Izzy is a VERY sweet girl I have had a few months now she came to me with her cagemate Mia I am currently the mommy to 7 rats. Its become to much for me lately So I am basically 4 of my girls foster Mommy ( its a complicated situation which breaks my heart all 7 were rescues) Izzy came to me with mysterious bumps ( which we later found to be abscesses she abscesses very easily) in a tiny habitat defined. She has bonded well with my two neutered males she is the sweetest rat I have ever had I just HAVE to share her  She brings SO much joy to me I hope she makes you smile. 

































































*
Her latest Abscess *

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Shes adorable!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely GORGEOUS rat. My Toby had an abscess a while ago, I was terrified because I didn't know what it was!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Izzy Had to be PTS in february ... She went in for a spay because of what we thought was a prolapsed uterus ... Turns out she had a 3 cm tumor  It just wasnt fair to wake her ... She was the first rat I ever lost and the very


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry  She was a beautiful rat.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to say the Lumps she was getting were in fact swollen lymph nodes ... She Had lymphoma ... 

Thank you  She won the hearts of everyone who met her


----------



## Delilahbrat (Jun 28, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------

